# Chrome on iPad very sluggish performance



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yesterday and today. I can easily type 5-10 words ahead. AND I had a page reload - lost my whole slowly typed post.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

MEM2020 said:


> Yesterday and today. I can easily type 5-10 words ahead. AND I had a page reload - lost my whole slowly typed post.


I've seen that too. Well before yesterday. Not sure if it's ads or just more general Chome memory management issues. Worst is when the back space key gets "stuck" and see you post painfully slowly disappear one character at a time.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been having the same issue.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Clear everything and uninstall/reinstall Chrome.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Had the same problem myself.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Try deleting those pornos off your ipad to free up some memory


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Not seeing the same issue on our iPad. Can you try clearing out your cookies and cache and see if things improve?

Kevin


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I have had the same problem since day 1 with my Android tablet using Chrome. And by day 1, I mean the day I got the damn thing out of the box and started using it. So many lost posts I've had to re-do. So many.

Also, I clear my history regularly, cache included. And I don't do porn on the tablet, that's what the laptop is for!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> I have had the same problem since day 1 with my Android tablet using Chrome. And by day 1, I mean the day I got the damn thing out of the box and started using it. So many lost posts I've had to re-do. So many.
> 
> Also, I clear my history regularly, cache included. And I don't do porn on the tablet, that's what the laptop is for!


Same here, especially the laptop part. :grin2: 

I can barely get through on my desktop and not at all on my phone.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

And the minute I post the above it starts working properly for me again.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

How is it working now? Did it return or is it gone for good?

If it's your android tablet, is it only this site that has trouble with Chrome? Can you try a different browser and see if the issue is present there as well?

Kevin


----------

